# New Scottish member with Silvia but no grinder..



## Kyllini (May 23, 2021)

Hey!

Long time lurker, short time member here, I enjoy reading the content on here but just decided to finally join recently.

I've always been a filter/V60/Chemex drinker and if I want a milk drink i've always headed to my local coffee shop.

Recently I got a good deal on a Rancilio Silvia 2015 that is in immaculate condition, but still short on a grinder and really undecided.

My budget is around £300-£350 at a push (but you know that can always increase £30 or so). The previous owner had a Eureka Mignon and said he loved it with the machine so i'm naturally drawn to that or the Specialita.

I have looked at the Baratza Sette 270 and Sage Smart Grinder Pro as options also. My issue is I'd like to grind my own filter beans as well as espresso, at the moment I purchase my filter fresh ground from my local roaster who is a friend, but I want to get as fresh as possible.

Budget is in place due to a lot of house work that's being carried out but I would plan on upgrading in the next few years once everything is complete and money is more freely!

I'm also looking into installing a PID into the Silvia, but just sourcing the parts out. I'm an electronic engineer so looking forward to the project.

But yeah.. Hi from Peterhead, Scotland!

Liam


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome, ref grinders, very few grinders allow you to readily / easily swap between grinds, grind for brewing is probably slightly less critical than espresso which requires quite critical timing + adjustment to get the pour in 25 -30 sec range.

For your budget you could buy a better grinder S/H= commercial if you have the space ? Worth thinking about.


----------

